#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Υπέρυρθη θέρμανση

## kambog

Καλοριφερ υπέρυθρης θερμανσης .

Τα γνωριζετε ?
Τι γνωμη εχετε ?

----------

